# مالفرق بين السماعات العادية وسماعات البوق؟



## مين انا (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,,

س- مالفرق بين السماعات العادية وسماعات البوق(horn) ؟

س- ماذا تعني الأوم في السماعات العادية؟وماذا تعني الفولت في سماعات البوق؟

س- كيف توصل السماعات العادية بمكبر الصوت؟كيف توصل سماعات البوق بالمكبر؟

س- ماذا يحدث اذا تم توصيل السماعات العادية بمداخل الفولت؟ ماذا يحدث اذا تم توصيل سماعات البوق بمداخل الأوم؟

س- هل يمكن أن أوصل سماعات البوق بـ (mixer) يحتوي على مداخل (300W-4ohm)؟

س- كيف يتم التعرف على الحد الأقصى لعدد السماعات المتوصلة بمكبر الصوت أي على ماذا يتم التركيز هل على إجمالي القدرة أم ماذا؟ للسماعات العادية والبوق.


# نرجو منكم المشاركة بالإجابة عن هذا الموضوع لتعم الفائدة للجميع ويكون بإذن الله علم نافع ينتفع به كل من يبحث عن اجابة يخص السماعات وتوصيلها مع مكبر الصوت.
*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 أكتوبر 2012)

كل هذه الأسئلة سبق الإجابة عنها ولو بحثت ستجدها


مين انا قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,,
> س- مالفرق بين السماعات العادية وسماعات البوق(horn) ؟*


السماعة البوق مضاف إليها هذا البوق وهو يعمل كمحول (ترانسفورمر) من معاوقة الهواء 400 أوم تقريبا لما يناسب رق السماعة لتزداد كفاءة التحويل من كهرباء إلى صوت. السماعات العادية لا تزيد كفاءة 3% بينمت فى البوق تصل إلى 30% لكن النطاق الترددى يقل خاصة فى الترددات المنخفضة


> * س- ماذا تعني الأوم في السماعات العادية؟وماذا تعني الفولت في سماعات البوق؟*


الأوم هو الأوم يعنى مقاومة أو معاوقة ملف السماعة بالأوم وهو للسماعات و البوق أيضا لكن عندما نريد توصيل عدد من السماعات أو الأبواق و توزع على مسافات بعيدة، فالتيار العالى المار فى السماعات ذات الأوم المنخفض يسبب فقد كبير لذا توصل السماعة أو البوق على محول لرفع الفولت و تحفيض التيار فإما تكون 70 فولت أو 100 فولت حسب النظام و خرج المكبر أيضا إما يعمل مباشرة على هذا الفولت أو يوصل بمحول أيضا لرفع الفولت


> * س- كيف توصل السماعات العادية بمكبر الصوت؟كيف توصل سماعات البوق بالمكبر؟
> الإثنين شيء واحد و إذا كانت بالأوم فتوصل على التضاعف (توالى و توازى معا ) بحيث تكون المعاوقة الكلية للمجموعة تساوى المعاوقة المطلوبة لخرج المكبر
> أما لو السماعات و الأبواق مزودة بمحول فتوصل كلها على التوازى إلى خرج المكبر ذو نفس الفولت
> س- ماذا يحدث اذا تم توصيل السماعات العادية بمداخل الفولت؟ ماذا يحدث اذا تم توصيل سماعات البوق بمداخل الأوم؟*


8 أوم ستوصل على 100 فولت، إما تحترق أو يتلف المكبر
أما سماعة بمحول تعمل على 100 فولت توصلها بمخرج ذو جهد قليل سيكون صوتها ضعيف


> * س- هل يمكن أن أوصل سماعات البوق بـ (mixer) يحتوي على مداخل (300W-4ohm)؟*


هل تقصد مداخل 400 وات أم مخارج
أظن سبق الإجابة على هذا السؤال


> * س- كيف يتم التعرف على الحد الأقصى لعدد السماعات المتوصلة بمكبر الصوت أي على ماذا يتم التركيز هل على إجمالي القدرة أم ماذا؟ للسماعات العادية والبوق.
> *


قدرة السماعات يجب أن تكون أكبر من قدرة المكبر لأن لو المكبر أقوى و أعط كامل قدرته سيتلف السماعات كلها


> *
> # نرجو منكم المشاركة بالإجابة عن هذا الموضوع لتعم الفائدة للجميع ويكون بإذن الله علم نافع ينتفع به كل من يبحث عن اجابة يخص السماعات وتوصيلها مع مكبر الصوت.
> *


و هل سبق أن لم نجيب على أحد؟ هذه مهمتنا


----------



## مين انا (24 أكتوبر 2012)

اشكرك يا بش مهندس / ماجد
واتمنالك التوفيق في حياتك العلمية والعملية
ودائماً ما تبدعنا بتفاصيل اجابتك.


----------



## سامي عالي (1 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي الكريم ماجد*
احيي فيك هذه الهمة العالية وسعة علمك ....ولطفك * ....* وتواضعك* ....ما* شاء الله تبارك الله ...
وفقك الله اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك .
لا عدمناك من اخ كريم مبدع *جدا جدا ..


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 نوفمبر 2012)

أخى سامى
اسعدنى مروركم الكريم و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سالم الناخبي (7 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني وشكر خاص للمهندس ماجد ما شاء الله عليه افتنا كثيراً،
اخي م/ماجد ذكرت أن" قدرة السماعات يجب أن تكون أكبر من قدرة المكبر لأن لو المكبر أقوى و أعط كامل قدرته سيتلف السماعات كلها" ،
هل في نسبة محددة ؟ أم الافضل ان يكون مجموع قدرة السماعات مساويا لقدرة الامبليفير ؟ وما الفرق بين ربط السماعات على التوازي وربطها على التوالي؟ وعلى اي خرج يفضل ربط السماعات في المساجد خرج الأوم او خرج الفولت؟ بارك الله في علمك ونفع به


----------



## مسافر العرب (7 نوفمبر 2012)

معلومة جميلة .. شكرا للجميع


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 نوفمبر 2012)

سالم الناخبي قال:


> اخي م/ماجد ذكرت أن" قدرة السماعات يجب أن تكون أكبر من قدرة المكبر لأن لو المكبر أقوى و أعط كامل قدرته سيتلف السماعات كلها" ،
> هل في نسبة محددة ؟


مرة و نصف إلى مرتين حتى تتجنب اللحظات التى تعلو فيها القدرة الخارجة لحظيا


> أم الافضل ان يكون مجموع قدرة السماعات مساويا لقدرة الامبليفير ؟


إما أكبر أو أقل أو مساوية وقد ذكرت رأى سابقا و ذكرت أسبابة
ثم أن كيف ستحقق التساوى؟ لو خفضت مفتاح الصوت سيختل التساوى و يكون قدرة السماعات أكبر من خرج المكبر!!


> وما الفرق بين ربط السماعات على التوازي وربطها على التوالي؟


لا فرق، المهم تحقيق الأوم المتساوى بين أوم خرج المكبر و أوم السماعات


> وعلى اي خرج يفضل ربط السماعات في المساجد خرج الأوم او خرج الفولت؟ بارك الله في علمك ونفع به


المساجد كغيرها من المواقع
الربط حسب الحاجة و ليس حسب المكان


----------



## سالم الناخبي (8 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي م/ماجد اشكرك من اعماق قلبي بس اريد اعرف رأيك في أجهزة الامبليفاير اي نوع توصي به لأستخدامه في مسجد طوله40 متر ،وعرضه 30 متر ،وارتفاعه 7 امتار ، وكم يفضل ان تكون قـدرة جهاز الامبليفاير وكم عدد السماعات وكيفية توزيعها داخل المسجد والمسافة بينها؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 نوفمبر 2012)

أخى
المسألة ليست طول و عرض و ارتفاع فقط، نوع الفرش يفرق فى درجة امتصاصه للصوت، شكل السقف قبة أم مسطح نوع الجدران، نوع السماعات المستخدمة فالأعمدة غير السماعات المربعة غير الغاطسة بالسقف
الأفضل استشارة موزع أجهزة حتى يضع لك نظام لا يسبب رنين فيسبب النعاس أو ضعف فى الصوت فلا ينسط الناس للخطبة


----------



## طوبار37 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------

